# Game



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Since I messed up heres another add to the sentence to get a ongoing story

One day I found myself dreaming.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Since I messed up heres another add to the sentence to get a ongoing story
> 
> One day I found myself dreaming.


That one day I would successfully play the five letter word game


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Without making any spelling mistakes.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Katalyst said:


> Without making any spelling mistakes.


Like I used to when I lived on the moon


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

of no punctuation.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

And stared across space to the moon of punctuation, shaped like a giant period, and sighed an unpunctuated monotonous sigh.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

The sigh was issued forth from a beautiful young women wishing,


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

for some cheese.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

And wine but outlawed on this planet,


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

and so i had to get some boot-legged rum.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

From Bootstraps Bill the Pirate. Arrrrrrr!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

and while I drank the rum i realised I had forgotten to buy the illegal cheese and I was sad.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

And so i had to ride a turtle out to sea.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Fishfinder said:


> And so i had to ride a turtle out to sea.


However, as I was drunk, I fell off the turtle about fifty feet from shore.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Where i was promptly enveloped by a medusa.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Thankfully I was carrying my underwater chainsaw, which I used to escape the Medusa.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

So there I was, surrounded by medusa bits with my underwater chainsaw burbling and belching when it suddenly occured to me:


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I have no more alcohol left.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I immediately converted my underwater chainsaw into single person trans-planet delivery device, climbed in and blasted off.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Westender said:


> I immediately converted my underwater chainsaw into single person trans-planet delivery device, climbed in and blasted off.


Which turned out to be a wild trip- because I had alcohol poisoning. I woke up on the beach with a horrid headache surrounded by empty bottles and a mysterious dead medussa.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I saw movement out of the corner of my eye. What the heck?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Indeed, what kind of heck was it, that id seen out my eye... after being drunk and washed up on this beach... Was it the good kind of heck? Bad kind? I was too wasted to know.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Started to explore the beach, looks nice oh oh there is a crab coming this way . Its getting closer and it big. Is that a jar in it claw? Look out,


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Started to explore the beach, looks nice oh oh there is a crab coming this way . Its getting closer and it big. Is that a jar in it claw? Look out,


As I get closer I see the jar says "Other side of the beach or bust. Spare change?"


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I flip him some spare change got any asprin I ask, and he replies,


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> I flip him some spare change got any asprin I ask, and he replies,


What the hell do I look like? I'm a freakin crab!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I was miffed at that, so I wandered down the beach some more and ran into a snail selling tickets to,


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> I was miffed at that, so I wandered down the beach some more and ran into a snail selling tickets to,


But the snail was selling tickets to see the cranky crab, and I told him I'd already seen the stupid thing for free, and all these talking beach animals were pissing me off because I was lost stranded and hungover.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

So i decided to start digging a hole in the sand, who knows maybe i will find something, like...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

And indeed I did. Turns out somebody dropped a Rolex and it got buried~!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

So I strapped on the Rolex it read 8:15 but I had no idea of the right time. I keep walking maybe a mile or two. Then I see it lush green jungle. Banana trees and coconuts. I start running.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> So I strapped on the Rolex it read 8:15 but I had no idea of the right time. I keep walking maybe a mile or two. Then I see it lush green jungle. Banana trees and coconuts. I start running.


Only briefly- remembering I actually have a horrible hangover, am exhausted from almost drowning just now and chasing lippy invertebrates, happen to be starving, and have no sense of direction.

Fortunately- the watch was set to the right time afterall- because when I reached the other end of the forest, I came upon yet another crab, peddling pocket waches, and they all read 8:15 (I ran through that jungle really fast)


----------

